# Etendre réseau wifi Livebox avec Airport



## JP (16 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour

Soit une Livebox (LB) SAGEM protégée par une clé WEP et une vielle borne Airport type soucoupe avec filtrage des adresses mac correctement renseigné.
J'ai des murs en béton un peu partout et mes iMac ou PWB captent faiblement le signal wifi de la Livebox.
J'ai connecté ma borne Airport à côté en filaire sur la Livebox et le signal wifi émis est bien mieux capté.
Donc la borne Airport est plus puissante et je pourrai me contenter de laisser ainsi.

Mais je veux étendre mon réseau wifi de telle sorte que la borne Airport apparaisse comme un "pont" si j'ai bien compris la terminologie.
C'est à dire que je branche sur le secteur à 10 mètre ma borne Airport qui va se connecter en wifi sur ma Livebox et mes ordinateurs vont se connecter sur internet par wifi au travers de ma borne airport qui reçoit de la Livebox par wifi.
L'intérêt est de mettre la borne Airport à une distance acceptable pour bien recevoir le flux wifi de la Livebox pour le répercuter intégralement le flux perçu au delà du mur de béton sans être obligé de tirer un câble éthernet (que d'ailleurs je ne peux pas tirer!)
J'ai été voir :
http://www.valhalla.fr/index.php/2005/01/05/dairport-et-de-la-livebox/
Apparemment c'est compliqué voir impossible et je ne comprend pas tous les commentaires, d'autant que c'est un vieil article.

Donc possible ou non ?
Qui peut m'aider ?
Je suis sous 10.4.11

@ +


----------



## maousse (16 Juillet 2008)

En disant "soucoupe", ça ne suffit pas, il y a trois générations différentes de bornes airport "soucoupe" : graphite (1 port ethernet), blanche (dual ethernet, c'est son nom répandu), extreme (deux ports ethernet également, mais en 802.11g). 

Enfin, ça n'a pas d'importance dans ton cas.


JP a dit:


> J'ai été voir :
> http://www.valhalla.fr/index.php/2005/01/05/dairport-et-de-la-livebox/
> Apparemment c'est compliqué voir impossible et je ne comprend pas tous les commentaires, d'autant que c'est un vieil article.



La situation décrite sur cette page se résume par :
-livebox qui fait office de routeur wifi.
-borne airport qui rejoint le réseau wifi de la livebox en mode client, au même titre qu'un ordinateur, et fait office de pont *pour les machines qui y sont connectées en filaire*.

Cette solution ne te suffit pas apparemment. Puisqu'il faudrait que la borne airport redistribue également le signal via wifi, ce qui n'est pas le cas ici, et pas possible en concordance avec une livebox (c'est possible avec certains routeurs, c'est ce qu'on appelle le WDS.)

Trois solutions: 
- Rester tel que tu es, et augmenter le signal d'une façon ou d'une autre (antenne externe sur la borne airport par exemple) pour atteindre tous les points que tu désires.
- Tirer un cable ethernet un peu plus loin pour y connecter la borne airport et profiter d'un réseau plus étendu. (pas possible à ton sens.)
- Utiliser une paire d'adaptateurs cpl en lieu et place du câble ethernet pour placer la borne airport où bon te semble dans ta maison, dans le même schéma qu'au tiret précédent.

Le troisième point me semble le plus sûr, au sens simplicité de l'opération et efficacité du résultat.

Voilà, d'autres questions ?


----------



## JP (17 Juillet 2008)

Effectivement c'est un modèle b/g blanc avec 2 ports éthernet
En fait je veux la borne Airport connectée en wifi à la Livebox Sagem et que mes ordinateurs se connectent en wifi sur la la borne Airport qui est plus puissante et mieux perçue
Apparemment c'est niet
J'ai aussi des boîtiers CPL 200 mbts ILEVO qui marchent bien chez un copain mais installés chez moi ont un débit ridicule (speedtest de macbidouille à 10 ko/s) (maison neuve sans plancher chauffant)
En surfant cette nuit pour me calmer, je m'aperçois que la Livebox (SAGEM en particulier?) gère mal le WDS apparemment.
J'ai bien l'impression qu'il vaut mieux garder ma borne Airport connectée en éthernet à la Livebox et profiter de la meilleure qualité d'émission
Mais cela fait un bordel de + sur mon bureau et dans ma pièce.


----------



## maousse (17 Juillet 2008)

JP a dit:


> En surfant cette nuit pour me calmer, je m'aperçois que la Livebox (SAGEM en particulier?) gère mal le WDS apparemment.


mal ? dis plutôt pas du tout, comme je te le dis avant.


JP a dit:


> J'ai bien l'impression qu'il vaut mieux garder ma borne Airport connectée en éthernet à la Livebox et profiter de la meilleure qualité d'émission


oui


JP a dit:


> Mais cela fait un bordel de + sur mon bureau et dans ma pièce.


la vie est dure, hein ?


----------



## khanitthakay (25 Juin 2011)

Comment Capter Wifi Au Rez De Chaussez


Bonjour,

Pouvez vous m'aider ?

Je ne capte pas internet un étage en dessous ?

Merci beaucoup.


khanitthakay


----------



## Leo80 (27 Janvier 2012)

J'ai réussi finalement à étendre un réseau wifi.

J'ai une livebox 2 (avec 4 ports ethernet libres, mais un seul libre suffit).
Elle est déjà branché, mes ordinateurs sont branchés dessus en wifi, j'ai plusieurs bornes airportexpress également liées sur la livebox, et tout fonctionne, si ce n'est que dans une pièce séparée par du béton, le signal wifi est faible sur mes ipad et ipod et appletv.

Je vous conseille ces liens :
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4145?viewlocale=fr_FR
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4259?viewlocale=fr_FR

J'ai donc laissé ma LiveBox, mes ordinateurs, mes airport express tels quels.
J'ai du me procurer une autre borne Airport express et un câble ethernet que j'ai branché entre cette nouvelle borne airport express et ma livebox.
J'ai choisi d'étendre mon réseau (en fait il s'agit de créer un second réseau, mon premier réseau étant celui déjà installé depuis longtemps).
J'ouvre l'utilitaire airport, je choisi la nouvelle borne, je clique sur "configuration manuelle", je clique dans AirPort dans la barre d'outil, puis je clique dans "Sans fil", à mode sans fil, je choisis "Créer un réseau sans fil", je coche la case "autoriser les extensions à ce réseau". Voilà en gros pour le paramétrage de cette borne, qui s'appelle en fait la Borne Principale.

En second, dans mon ordinateur, au menu wifi, je choisis 'LeNouveauRéseauQueJeViensDeCréer'.
Je remets à zéro une borne airport express que j'avais paramétrer auparavant et qui se trouve sur mon premier réseau. Dans utilitaire airport, je la choisis.
Je clique sur "Configuration manuelle", puis sur Airport, puis sur Sans Fil, puis dans Mode sans fil, je choisis : "Etendre un réseau" et je choisis 'LeNouveauRéseauQueJeViensDeCréer'. Cette borne que j'ai reparamétrée ainsi s'appelle la Borne Etendue.

Et voilà, ça marche.

Ca fonctionne.


----------

